# How Set AGP Voltage and AGP Aperture Size for better performance with X800XT PE?



## djsolidsnake86 (Sep 10, 2005)

This is my system:
p4 3.2ghz
asus p3c800deluxe
1gb corsair ddr400 dual channel
asus x800xt pe


----------



## AceFactor (Sep 10, 2005)

I take it your card is a 256Mb version, so its rarely that it will use up all of its on-board ram   

Ypu can sensibly set the Aperture to 64Mb / 128Mb max   

BTW, AGP Aperture is set in your motherboards BIOS   

-Adam


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Sep 10, 2005)

yes is 256mb, but now i have set 256...


----------



## AceFactor (Sep 10, 2005)

you only need 64mb / 128mb max fo the AGP Ap

-Adam


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Sep 10, 2005)

and for agp voltage 1.5v or 1.7v?


----------



## AceFactor (Sep 10, 2005)

Have you done any OC / Modding to your card?

-Adam


----------



## bobyjo (Sep 12, 2005)

In running benchmarks, 256mb for the VGA setting will normally get you a few higher points than the lower settings. 
This would run hand n hand with the amount of system memory you are running. 
If you only have 128mb of system memory, this is not even the smallest mount needed to load Windows XP any version. 
You should not set the VGA over 64 in this case. 
Most of us are running at least 1gb of system memory, in this case the 256mb setting would be ideal.

As far as voltage, if your card is running at default settings 1.5 (default) for the vga slot is adequate. 
If you have moded your card or flashed it to a higher performance vga card, and this card is somewhat unstable,  
In this case YES up the vga slot voltage a bit at a time, until the stability is back to where it should be.


----------

